# Severum problems.



## shantanuparadka (Mar 16, 2010)

hello guys. m new to fishkeeping.i have 4 severums in my tank.all of them were actice earlier but now they all have bcom lazy.dey seat in corners. So i added ridall's general aide and anti ich medicines + bit salt.
one more thing one of them search something in stones.
can u plzzz guys help me out. m tooooooo worried, i don't want to loose any of them. plzzzzzz reply asap.
thanks in advance.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi. Welcome to the forum. Anytime my fish start acting funny, my first treatment is a large water change. Sometimes that is all they need. Please proof read your post and clean it up a bit. You would probably get more advise if we could read it. It doesn't have to be perfect, just readable.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

severums;by nature; are kind of a lazy fish..they do not zip all over the tank like dither fish do.they just kind of hang around and maybe slowly cruise around..
they may hide for a short time when first put in a tank and then be pretty active exploring their new home.but they would soon settle down and become less active.
they also like to dig in the gravel looking for food.not anything to worry about.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 16, 2010)

i didn't get u, i mean i didn't understand what u have written below that something = feeding


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 16, 2010)

thanks. I changed 60% water. But now de r not even coming up 2 eat.m too worried now plz suggest me something asap


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, it takes a while for them to get over the shock of a big waterchange and return to normal. Wait another day to see what happens.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 16, 2010)

ok thanks. I'll let u knw the things.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 16, 2010)

now its 4th day after water change. And they r still behaving in the same way. I feed him 50% less of what i used 2 feed. And still some food is der on the top of water. 3 of them r roaming a bit but the remaining 1 is not changing his place. He's der on 1place 4 almost 5 days. His/her stomach is a bit bigger. I'll upload the pics of it. Just check and suggest me something.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 16, 2010)

u can also check other pics on following link. http://picasaweb.google.com/shantanuvparadkar/SickSeverum#


----------



## pxexaxcxex (Jul 28, 2009)

Pretty difficult to understand. And what does "m" stand for? Me? Do people really speak that way? ...hope you are not an English speaker...because then I could excuse you.

I have had a severum before, cute fellow, and he was not very active. Just test your water to start off.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

sounds like asian.....indonasian perhaps or even indian......


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 16, 2010)

ya i am indian. M stands for i am.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

DUDE!!!!!!!!!! am indian as well! *shurgs* havent seen people use that kinda lingo unless they are "texting" on thier mobiles.....abbreviations are not something i like to use. guess its a new fad with the kids now a days....man i must be growing REALLY old!


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

lol ur ancient zakk


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

dont make me rage on you caca!


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 16, 2010)

actually i am accessing this site from my cell.now what about my query.is der me solution I don't want 2 loose them. I love them a lot.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

like loha said.....they are lazy fish.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 16, 2010)

but the are not even coming up 2 eat. Are they so lazy?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

get ur self test kit and get ur tank readings. am sending u a PM with my number call me if u need help.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 16, 2010)

my knowledge about all this thing is very less so can u tell me what is that test kit?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Zakk (old fart that he is) can probably get you information on the test kits available in your area. If you can get it there is a test kit called API (Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Inc) that has a 4 way liquid test. Liquid is what you want and it is a very nice test kit. 

Glad you're here and asking Qs! Water quality or constipation would be my guesses. Try putting in shelled and blanched peas.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

he has been talkin to me via pm's. i dont see him being able to get a test kit. kits here are expensive. ranges from 550 for NO3 to 890 for NH3. pH test kits are priced even more. i use Sera all the way. API is EVEN more expensive than sera.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you don't know the water quality, change water.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 16, 2010)

i changed the water few days back. 2 be precise on 16th and after that they started 2 behave more lazy. I'll try 2 purchase test kits. Can u name them again plz


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

u need 4. Sera's Ammonia, Nitrate, Nitrite and pH test kits. 

ur lact wc was on 16th....today is 21st.....5 days ago. do a 30% again. feed them boiled peas. like OB said, they might be constipated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

where do u live? if your anywhere close to Cochin in Kerala u can use my kits till u get one for ur self.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 16, 2010)

unfortunately i stay far away from u. In mumbai. But thanks a lot yaar. I'll try 2 purchase the kits from my saving .hopefully my savings will b enough to purchase it. I changed the water. And also feed them blanched peas. All of them eat it. Including the one who's seating in the corner at the back of filter. I notice one thing the one who's seating at the back of the filter is not letting anyone to come close of him/her. after almost a week i saw him/her coming out of that place. What will b the season?
Should i upload his/her latest photos??


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

check around the decor and see if you see any eggs or fry.....


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 16, 2010)

its difficult for me 2 check the place where he/she is. If there are egg will they get sucked in filter coz that place is very very close 2 filter


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

doubt it. if they have spawned it will be stuck to something. u need to find a way to test ur water dude! thats the only way we can see whats wrong. something is up with ur tank and the 1st place to check is ur water.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 16, 2010)

ok, i'll check in market tomorrow. will i get it anywhere or in selected shop only, i mean i have shops nearby my house but they are small.but she/he has bcom more agressive on others.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 16, 2010)

i don't knw whether above pics are visible 2 u or not coz its not visible 2 me. check the following link if is not visible

http://picasaweb.google.co.in/shantanuvparadkar/HeOrShe#


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

is the tank one of those fancy tanks? really narrow things that arent a hexa but some where inbetween? seriously, return the fish if you cant get ur self a tank that a minimum of 210ltrs.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 16, 2010)

its around 15 to 20 gallons tank. M planning 4 a new one. i have already created a post for it. But m going for it only after my exams and if my mom permit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

cn u gimme the dimensions of the tank or upload a pic of the full tank?


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 16, 2010)

link for the photos of the whole tank

http://picasaweb.google.com/shantanuvparadkar/FishTank3#


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 16, 2010)

its in diamond shape. front side is 24". back sides which are perpendicular to each others are 21" and the small sides which are joining the front side and that two perpendicular sides are 4".


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 16, 2010)

peas worked 4 me. Now atleast they all r roaming around but still there is 1 problem that they are not coming up 2 eat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

glad they are doin better. i counted 3 of them in that tank? u can expect aggression since there isnt enough realestate to contest


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 16, 2010)

no there r 4 fish. I asked in market for that kit but its not available in the market. Ya they r doing "BETTER" but only better. How many time should i feed them blanched peas?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

uh 4 in a less than 20gallon?


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 16, 2010)

are i knw my tank is too small. but i bought it when i wasn't having knwledge about it. and now m planning to change the tank.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 16, 2010)

i just want to knw for how many days the severum can leave without food?

And again they are back 2 what they were when i created this post. Means abnormal.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

They can easily go a week (even 2 if the fish is big enough) but you want to feed them really well before you stop feeding. Why are you not feeding? Or are you talking about because they are not eating on their own? In most instances a fish will not deliberately starve itself. They tend to go the other way around. If something is wrong then they can either not process the food or stop eating on their own. 

I would start researching various illnesses online and find out which ones cause the symptoms you are describing. You can also go to a number of forums etc that may be able to help you if no one here knows the answer (we are not all knowing. But we wish we were  )

The Cichlid forum may have more species specific information. I would really look into what happens when everyone is trying to stake out territory in a tank that is too small to allow it (not bashing your tank size we all make mistakes like that at one point or another). Usually there is a dominant male who would win, but I am not sure what would happen if they were all equally dominant or submissive. I think this is what you are experiencing. Move a fish out overnight and see what happens. You can keep it in a tupperware type container if you have a heater to put in. Or if you have a second tank. It would only need to be long enough to see if the behavior changes. Those containers are often butt cheap. A plastic trash can, a bucket, anything. You can get a small heater cheap, and just do 100% water changes with an air stone. Walla, instant little holding tank for situations like this.


----------

